# Saturday Sound Report



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*I have edited so that maybe this post will die!*

*Now some fish'n fun...... *

My daughter was in from JAX, so about noonI picked her and my wife up and we had alittle fishing action......ended up with the Slam today, but no flounder pic...forgot!

I finally located a few reds, while catching mine,a fewmoreshowed up; I toldHolly tograb a rod and chuck a jig right at'em.....*game on!!*










*2 reds together*























































*and of course a few specs....be sure to watchout for the brood stock, they're spawning!!*










this one was just under 3lbs...he made his way in between my motor and powerpole, thought I would lose him!



















Hope eveyone had a fun day....Happy fishing!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Some people just shouldn't owna boat!!!

Great report.... sounds like a terrific day (intertainment included at no cost.):banghead


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job. Seem to be holding pretty steady in the Sound. Looks like there is a user on the forum named southern approach.


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

Your post/reports are always great. You sure know where the fish are -- _I'd follow you too_ 

Glad your family had a good day out there.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (10/4/2008)*I threw one past his bow about 20 yards, when the she-dog was 10 feet in front of him, I yelled over to him...."_<U>*I'm not in your way am I*</U>_?"...his reply, "_<U>*Oh no, you're fine*</U>_".....:clap:clap


Now thats funny! Gotta love those numb-nut fisherman oke


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

"Went out Tuesday morning @ 0630 and headed across the bay for the docks at Old Navy Cove. Beautiful dead calm morning. Tried putting out some live shrimp under an Equalizer rig but the bait stealers were killing me. At around 0730 I was between 2 docks about 35-40 yards off the shore casting a topwater plug when some commotion at the shoreline caught my attention. I looked and saw a wall of water a few inches high, about 20-25 ft wide heading right for me. I didn't know what it was, mullet? Baitfish? A few seconds later the wall got to the boat, I looked down and saw the biggest school of redfish I have ever seen. Hundreds of reds! You couldn't see the bottom through the fish there were so many, and many of them were monsters. Well, the reel that I was using at the time was my trusty old Quantum Iron (freshwater rell I know, but I love that reel) that I bought about 18 or so years ago with 10-12# line on it but there was no time to get to my stout rigs so I turned and cast my 4" chug bug out in front of them. Just as soon as the plug hit the water it looked like a hand grenade went off in the water when one of the reds hit my plug. I set the hook and off he ran! He was pulling off line like it was nothing for a good 15-30 seconds before he got a little tired and I got him turned towards the boat. A few minutes later he was about 10 or so feet from the boat when I got a look at him. I estimated that he was between 40-50 inches and fat as a hog, the biggest redfish that I ever saw in person. Well, when he got close to the boat and I jumped down to the floor he got his second wind and there he went again, taking line with him. This time he kept going. Well, it seems that when I cast that light chug bug as hard as I could to get it in front of that school I had a little bird nest (which never do with that reel!). After running almost to the end of the docks my spool reached the bird nest and it was tangled! Well you know what comes next; the spool stopped spooling and I see my plug come shooting out of the water when the plug was yanked out of his mouth. I was pissed! I now get to tell the story about losing the biggest red I've ever seen instead of showing a pic of him. All was not lost though, the school didn't go far and was feeding just a short distance past the docks. Well, there were two other guys fishing out there on the other side of one of the docks and a little ways behind me. One of them hooked into one of those reds too. I saw his rod and it was bowed pretty good and I could tell he had a good fish. About that time his partner jumps into the driver's seat and cranks up. To make this long story longer, they chased that fish right through the school of reds. I heard one of them say, "uh oh, that guy is gonna be pissed, they are headed back out". The school was gone. I never looked to see if he landed the fish or not and they left within a few minutes. Smart of them."



This was my redfish story that I posted the other day. Well, these are the guys that chased the fish right through the that huge school of reds. Now I know who to look for. 



C


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

That's why I try to fish on Friday... hate weekend fishing. We were fishing thetournament Sunday moring when a jet ski spun around and around in front of us for probably an hour churning upour drift...it's a wonder we caught anything. Well at least all caught somedecent fISHHHHHH MAN!!!!!!We hooked up the boat tonight and willprobably try the Port early AM... andmaybe flats later. Also, wehave been at thehospital every night for the past 2 weeks with the Paw-in -law....has the nasty "C" word... I think we need a short break!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS Nice Pic Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

BP, you always post really cool pix of the fish in the water..... :clap Great job on all of your redfish endeavors!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Coryphaena (10/4/2008)*BP, you always post really cool pix of the fish in the water..... :clap Great job on all of your redfish endeavors!


You always seem to bring the drama to you also. These people must watch from a distance and say there he is lets go screw with him. A few days ago you had some numnuts mullet fishing screw with you and now this, Dangit.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i like the white out on the pic. thats just awsome! the guy in the first picture is luke. nice guy in laws to whipper snapper. nice report and thanks for the cool pics.

bruce


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

he sold that boat to luke the new owner in the photo.:letsdrink


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Wharf Rat (10/4/2008)*Nice job. Seem to be holding pretty steady in the Sound. Looks like there is a user on the forum named southern approach.


he sold that boat to luke the one in the first photo


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I love your laid back attitude. You just have to let these things slide. I have been wading a lot of times and had people come so close in a boat you could ask them how they were doing. After they eased on away from you the fish would return. I also amire the consistency of your fishing lately. Keep the reports coming!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

great pics


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

yes, that is luke! i just tried to call him, but his wife said he was gone over to south harbor....

something about beating some old guys ass or somethingoke


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *whipper snapper (10/5/2008)*yes, that is luke! i just tried to call him, but his wife said he was gone over to south harbor....
> 
> something about beating some old guys ass or somethingoke


my stomach hurts from laughing so hard!! thats a good one!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *wrightackle (10/5/2008)*I love your laid back attitude. You just have to let these things slide. I have been wading a lot of times and had people come so close in a boat you could ask them how they were doing. After they eased on away from you the fish would return. I also amire the consistency of your fishing lately. Keep the reports coming!


Thought I _<U>was</U>_ pretty laid back, I didn't get in a shouting match,I snapped a few pics, had a good laugh.....I was actually catching a few fish while allthis wasgoing on! Caught a Red, Spec and Flounder with these guys right on top of me......

They were just boat'n around, plowing thru the fish and exercising their arms!I thought it was pretty funny! :doh

oke

Caught these this morning before I headed home for football; the bite was not good, the wind was kicking up.....sighted about 9 reds, but eating wasn't freshon their minds.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I've know Bay Pirate for some time now (well over ten years), and I don't know anyone short of a full time guide that puts more time on the water than he does. I get to hear the stories in better detail then gets posted here, and trust me, there's alot of dumbasses out there! This new "approach" to callingsomeone out, may actually work. I know BP's a fair guy, but he's relentless if you cross him. 

Like CaptKen, with his years of experience has so graciously posted on here, all of his fishing tips. I say you start a 

" Boating for dummies" style book, and keep me in mind when the royalties start coming in!! 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tony, I appreciate your comments, but I don't need any defending here becauseI have done nothing wrong!

I'm just fishing and trying to enjoy myself, and_ share_ that experience with the forum. You know better than anyone how involvedI am with the redfish fishery, and how much effortIgive on behalf of that fishery. Unlike many, I don't just take,I put something back!1:usaflag

Hopefully, this will raise public awareness to an increasing issue on the water. As more and more fishermen move inshore due to rising fuel costswe need to get away form the public reef mentality, where everyone anchors next to each other and drops a line straight down.This is all about RESPECT... when it's an innocent transgretion, it is understandable...when it just blatent disrepsect that's another story!

Happy fishing, I'm selling tickets to my next trip, anyone can follow....$20/head...paid in advance in cash!

oke



PS: for the most part it's boring, i am a slow and methodical fisherman.......it's like a job....but buddy whenI find them, it's "_*game on*_"...I love a Chinese Fishing Fire Drill!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Sign me up for the show, and put it on my tab!!


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

just curious......why white out parts of the pictures. Are you trying just to hide your fishing spots / covering up the landmarks / houses in the background.....?


----------



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

Redfish its obvious where he was look at first two pics!


----------

